# Searching for short words or multiple word sequences?



## abdibile (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

The search function seems to exclude words with below 4 letters from the search, correct?

Is there a way to search for Interval International three letter resort abbreviations?

And how do I search for resort names like "Summer Bay" or "Villa del Sol" when Bay, del and Sol is excluded from the search? Putting quotation marks around them seems not to work then the board searches for these quotation marks.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2008)

absolutely...you can use a simple google search to effectively do this.

open up a new browser window and go to www.google.com

then in the search box type in the term or terms you want to search for and at the end....put this   *site:tugbbs.com*

so in the box you would type in:

* "summer bay" site:tugbbs.com*


or this link:  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q="summer+bay"+site:www.tugbbs.com&btnG=Search 


and you will get 2000+ results from threads on the forums here.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2008)

TugImprovements,

I knew the Tug Search function has some limitations.  I didn't know about the tip you suggested with the Google search engine.

Thanks so much!  It worked great for finding previous Tug threads on the Direct Buy membership club that I wasn't able to locate with the Tug Search feature.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 5, 2008)

Holey freakin' cow.  You guys never cease to amaze me.  I had no idea you could externally search with Google into a single site like that.  How very cool!

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 5, 2008)

ive been trying to find a way to add the google search box to the top of the forum and replace the existing "search" box with it....so that it would by default search through google vs using the clunky builtin vbulletin search...but sadly those types of google searches throw up some really crappy ads in the mix with the search results...it just didnt look right.

still searching for a better solution however!


----------



## Keitht (Apr 5, 2008)

Can the tip for searching be 'stickied'?


----------



## intromaster (Apr 6, 2008)

Why not just include at least 3 letter searches since all the resorts have a 3 letter code anyway?

Sheraton PGA brings up all the sheratons but no "Sheraton PGA"

sucks

-Mike


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="sheraton+pga"+site:tugbbs.com


----------



## swift (Jul 14, 2008)

Keitht said:


> Can the tip for searching be 'stickied'?


 I agree- I always forget how to do this and so now I go searching for this thread to remind myself how to search.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 14, 2008)

im actually in the process of creating a page that will make this much easier to search the forums and or the rest of TUG for terms like this (uses google)

once the page is up ill post a link and we can make it a sticky!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 17, 2008)

ok...lets try this out for size shall we?

http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


This page will let you type in any word, term, phrase, question, whatever...and will return results from ONLY tug2.net, timeshare-users-group.com and here on tugbbs.com

hopefully this will provide far easier searches for those of you trying to scour thousands of pages here on the forums for answers!


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Great*

Thank you very much.


----------

